# New Steinhart Adventure



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

New Explorer homage just announced. This one has a domed crystal. The website pictures are a bit dark.






STEINHART Ocean One 39 green | Diver Watch up to 30 ATM


sporty exclusivity, solid design. In the world of diving watches you can find only a few watches comparable with the Steinhart Ocean One 39 green | Top price-performance ratio| swissmade | clockworf ETA , 2824-2 Elaboré | stainless steel housing |




www.steinhartwatches.de


----------



## BigTim (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, that's a pretty well xeroxed homage to a very recent watch.

I have an old ocean one that I was thinking of getting serviced, loaded up the Steinhart page and ummm, well came here to see what other's views were of this.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

If I didn't already have the Ocean 39 Premium 904L, I'd be all over it..nice, legible dial..drilled lugs..looks like a winner to moi..


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is an homage, however far less attractive than the real thing. For roughly similar money, the Steinhart Military watches have lots more character.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

that shiny applied logo tho


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Cute little thing.


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Homage... For me this is more like a copy and I don't understand why this is supported by watch enthousiasts. I guess watchmakers don't have copyrights/patents or whatever on their models? I don't know how it works and I would need to read more on this, but I never understood why it's legal to do that.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

This is really dangerously close to replica territory... The applied logo is a bit unnecessary in my opinion. I'd think about it if the dial was glossy, but it's matte, so there's that. Pass, I'm afraid...


----------



## Jacob’s Watches (10 mo ago)

IMO, this is an example of everything that is wrong with modern watches. Zero innovation. Nothing will change if people keep buying these pieces.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

So done to death homage. Never saw the appeal.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

LOL, I guess I'd be more worried if the "original" was for sale. In the meantime, I bought a homage for less than the cost of the sales tax of a new one. Still waiting for that AD call. Sell me the watch, and I don't need the "homage"

But yeah, why buy a 👑 when there are so many fakes. Just walking around an art fair - looks to me like most watches like that are just Invicta or something similar (well, it does depend on what part of town the art fair is in).

The homage problem is one reason why I'm more likely to get Grand Seiko than a 👑


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

San Martin does the same thing as good (or better) for half the price (for what that is worth). Released about a month ago.








SAN MARTIN 39mm mechanical diving watch 100 meters waterproof explorer SN020-G2 with YN55A movement


If you have any trouble checkout with your credit card on our store, please feel free to click this link to our linked Aliexpress store, thanks! Model: SN020-G2 Movement: Japan EPSON YN55A [Automat…




sanmartinwatches.com


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't mind the shiny logo so much but it's the shiny "STEINHART" text at 12 o'clock that I could do without.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Some real life pics in post #50:









Neue Uhr: Steinhart Ocean 39 Adventure Classic


Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie sehen die Gehäuse von Steinhart grobschlächtig, fast schon "billig" aus. Da geht echt alles für das Werk und "swiss made" drauf, hab ich das Gefühl.




uhrforum.de


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

therion said:


> Some real life pics in post #50:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the case for the SM certainly doesn't look cheap. Nothing about it does...


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

PANICiii said:


> Homage... For me this is more like a copy and I don't understand why this is supported by watch enthousiasts.


Homages for long-discontinued models are much more forgivable. I can understand the appeal of the OVM being an homage to the Milsub, but not so much this one. This one would be more appealing with a different handset at the very least.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

It's not for me (always thought the 39mm Explorer was too large) but I fully support anyone who wants to buy/wear one. No reason why someone who loves classic design but doesn't have 10+ grand lying around to spend on a discontinued watch shouldn't be able to enjoy the aesthetic appeal of whatever watch they want to wear. As long as it isn't an illegal counterfeit, I'm all for it. Call it an homage, call it a knockoff, even call it lazy design if you want, but Steinhart is an homage company. It pays their bills.


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

Jacob’s Watches said:


> IMO, this is an example of everything that is wrong with modern watches. Zero innovation. Nothing will change if people keep buying these pieces.


Painting with a broad brush I see. There is endless innovation in "modern" watches. The entire watch industry is alive and well. You apparently are looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

jml9689 said:


> Homages for long-discontinued models are much more forgivable. I can understand the appeal of the OVM being an homage to the Milsub, but not so much this one. This one would be more appealing with a different handset at the very least.


Good point. I bought a "Smiths" because I didn't want a homage copy. But I got the thing, and realized someone just bought the Smiths name and then started selling homage watches from Asia under that name. Doesn't seem any better to me than buying a Steinhart. The Smiths was made in Asia, has the same basic quality as any well built asian watch, generic rolex oyster style case/dial/hands (just like all the other Asian built "homage" watches). I sent it back.


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

I really dig it. In regard to it being a homage, it's 39mm and not 36mm like the current 124270 Explorer. So, if anything, Steinhart's "homaging" an older, no longer available Explorer. Secondly, I would gladly purchase the 124270 if I could. I've been on the waiting list for quite some time and don't expect to get one anytime soon (or ever really). So, with the watch being unquestionably unavailable, why not buy something that will maybe scratch the itch? Personally, I don't have an issue with the homage thing. Some argue the Submariner is a rip off of older dive watches.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fritz64 said:


> I really dig it. In regard to it being a homage, it's 39mm and not 36mm like the current 124270 Explorer. So, if anything, Steinhart's "homaging" an older, no longer available Explorer. Secondly, I would gladly purchase the 124270 if I could. I've been on the waiting list for quite some time and don't expect to get one anytime soon (or ever really). So, with the watch being unquestionably unavailable, why not buy something that will maybe scratch the itch? Personally, I don't have an issue with the homage thing. Some argue the Submariner is a rip off of older dive watches.


+1..


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

For those who find these watches personally offensive, I'd argue that snobbery and gatekeeping do more to diminish the watch collecting hobby than "homage" designs.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Eric_M said:


> For those who find these watches personally offensive, I'd argue that snobbery and gatekeeping do more to diminish the watch collecting hobby than "homage" designs.


Not offensive but sad that the much more original military and apollon for example get far less buyers.


----------



## Russell44 (Mar 6, 2019)

Bearing in mind that my daily watch is a Steinhart I personally I don't think the Adventure is value for money. Compared to an Ocean one 39, it is at duty free price 60 euros dearer, it has no date window and it is only rated to 10 atm against the 30 atm of the Ocean one.


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

I can see why this is upsetting to a lot. Usually Steinhart does homages to vintage Submariners that are just way too expensive for most of us, but this one is a copy of the most current Explorer. They should have done a 1016 alternative instead. Regardless, I’m still a fan of the brand, especially the Gnomon exclusives. My favorite is the Ocean 39 Vintage Red, an homage to the Double Red Sea Dweller. The real thing goes for around $50k and up, but for around $500 the Steinhart satisfied my desire for one. It ran +0.5spd, and I didn’t have to be careful with it. For vintage Rolex fans like me, Steinhart is a Godsend. We can enjoy the same look and accuracy and still pay our mortgage and feed the family.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

MrDagon007 said:


> Not offensive but sad that the much more original military and apollon for example get far less buyers.


But it's the profits from the homages that allow them to make their more interesting and original stuff. Kind of like how Robert Rodriguez financed his badass movies by making Spy Kids.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, Spy Kids was pretty original as well.
Christopher Ward is doing very well in the semi affordable segment with largely original designs, with sometimes a little nod here and there to a popular design.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rollan said:


> I can see why this is upsetting to a lot. Usually Steinhart does homages to vintage Submariners that are just way too expensive for most of us, but this one is a copy of the most current Explorer. They should have done a 1016 alternative instead. Regardless, I’m still a fan of the brand, especially the Gnomon exclusives. My favorite is the Ocean 39 Vintage Red, an homage to the Double Red Sea Dweller. The real thing goes for around $50k and up, but for around $500 the Steinhart satisfied my desire for one. It ran +0.5spd, and I didn’t have to be careful with it. For vintage Rolex fans like me, Steinhart is a Godsend. We can enjoy the same look and accuracy and still pay our mortgage and feed the family.


And just to reiterate, Rolex has discontinued the sale of the 39mm Explorer(to my knowledge)..


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> And just to reiterate, Rolex has discontinued the sale of the 39mm Explorer(to my knowledge)..


Yes. They went back to the original 36mm size.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

The pictures on the Steinhart website look odd. The watch has weird proportions, something looks off. The bezel looks matt on most photos.
And then, the following pictures have been posted there:









Neue Uhr: Steinhart Ocean 39 Adventure Classic


Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie sehen die Gehäuse von Steinhart grobschlächtig, fast schon "billig" aus. Da geht echt alles für das Werk und "swiss made" drauf, hab ich das Gefühl.




uhrforum.de








https://uhrforum.de/attachments/a8c8813d-d9de-4e81-bc85-a79f4ce35246-jpeg.4437796/



It looks so much better in real life. Proportions seem better, no weird applied logo, and the bezel is definitely polished.

I might get tempted, I’m really satisfied with my current Steinhart. Great quality for a good price, and yes, they clearly are homages but it’s fine with me.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

Edit: it still has an applied logo but doesn’t look as bad as the stock photos.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

iyr31 said:


> The pictures on the Steinhart website look odd. The watch has weird proportions, something looks off. The bezel looks matt on most photos.
> And then, the following pictures have been posted there:
> 
> 
> ...


It is still a ripoff but indeed the real life photos are better proportioned. Though if i would wear a copy, I could just buy the san martin at half price


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a Tudor BB 41, black dial. Tudors answer to the Explorer.

Love it!


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

MrDagon007 said:


> It is still a ripoff but indeed the real life photos are better proportioned. Though if i would wear a copy, I could just buy the san martin at half price


it’s the eternal debate, it’s not a ripoff, just an homage. You can see homage watches as ripoffs, or as what they are: just watches taking very strong cues from other famous watches.
This one doesn’t say R*lex or Expl*rer on it. It says Steinhart and Adventure (which I find a bit cheesy). The proportions and dimensions aren’t 100% Explorer. Steinhart’s homages are never 100% replicas anyway, they always tweak them a bit.
In this case, they’re homaging a watch that is now discontinued. There’s no harm in that, and at the end of the day, no one’s forced to acquire it.

I am tempted by it but I’m worried 39mm might be a bit big for this design. My “1655” Steinhart is 39mm and perfectly proportioned though so who knows.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a pity, because a pair of different indexes would have made such a better watch than that.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I liked my Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium immensely and have defended Steinhart numerous times. But, I have to say that, in my view, this release is a mistake. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

Well the rolex one isn’t available Unless you have 10k… 

i understand people who want this watch, one of the coolest and best design in the industry.

+ Steinhart quality and CS, 100m WR, swiss made movement…


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait to read some reviews on it.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

lvt said:


> Can't wait to read some reviews on it.


Same here!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

c3p0 said:


> I liked my Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium immensely and have defended Steinhart numerous times. But, I have to say that, in my view, this release is a mistake. I'll leave it at that.


Morning, there!!..I'm just curious, what about it is a 'mistake' in your opinion?..something on the dial face or just it being another homage?..


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Thunder1 said:


> Morning, there!!..I'm just curious, what about it is a 'mistake' in your opinion?..something on the dial face or just it being another homage?..


I think Steinhard is very capable of getting away from the Homage Brand image. I was hoping that they were going to take that route. However, this release indicates that they are firmly entrenched in that mindset. And that is, in my opinion, the wrong direction.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

c3p0 said:


> I think Steinhard is very capable of getting away from the Homage Brand image. I was hoping that they were going to take that route. However, this release indicates that they are firmly entrenched in that mindset. And that is, in my opinion, the wrong direction.


Understand..


----------



## Josie16 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 16573302


Initial impressions?...


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

I pre-ordered. Was very close to buying a 39mm Rolex explorer but thought I'd be underwhelmed by it for 10k..if I'm underwhelmed by this at 500 I don't mind so much


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

PANICiii said:


> Homage... For me this is more like a copy and I don't understand why this is supported by watch enthousiasts. I guess watchmakers don't have copyrights/patents or whatever on their models? I don't know how it works and I would need to read more on this, but I never understood why it's legal to do that.


The case is that most of the watchmakers don't bother to patent designs.

Design patents expire after 15 years and become public property. (Till 2015 it was 14 years).

So, it is a legal (if patented) and/or an ethical question.


----------



## MtnClymbr (Jan 31, 2013)

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 16573302


I think this looks pretty darn good for the price. I’ll be looking to try to catch one at a small discount from someone that buys it and just hates it haha 😛


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

JimBianchi said:


> I have a Tudor BB 41, black dial. Tudors answer to the Explorer.
> 
> Love it!


yep even the company Rolex owns Tudor makes replicas. What a business they have.


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

The order I placed last week shipped this morning. Should have by Monday..website still says shipping soon on the watch page


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Mine is to ship within a week


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

c3p0 said:


> I think Steinhard is very capable of getting away from the Homage Brand image. I was hoping that they were going to take that route. However, this release indicates that they are firmly entrenched in that mindset. And that is, in my opinion, the wrong direction.


Question have you bought any of their non replica type pieces?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

hooperman42 said:


> Question have you bought any of their non replica type pieces?


The Ocean 500 Premium, twice. I think it has enough originality, for being a diver. I also like some of their deck watches. Not super original, but they stand well as original offerings.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

I agree with you. I will say this as I get older (62) things have changed. Over the years, I have had a Rolex 57 GMT made for Pan Am, a 67 Sub, a 1990 sub (new for $1,899 from AD, a two tone Thunderbird, a Stainless Thunderbird, a two tone white dial Daytona, threee two tone Datejusts and a few stainless ones to boot. I no longer have any - I would retire if I did for what I could get for them. And that does not count all the other Brietlings, Omegas, Panerai's, a new 1968 Brietling Cosmonaut new in box never worn with original price tag on the back. etc... But having said that, I today have ZERO issue wearing an Adventure. Just saying. Where what you like, when you like.  Live for the things that moth and rust will not destroy. Kevin


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

iyr31 said:


> You can see homage watches as ripoffs, or as what they are: just watches taking very strong cues from other famous watches.


The very definition of doublespeak.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> The very definition of doublespeak.


What does that mean exactly? I’m confused.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

hooperman42 said:


> What does that mean exactly? I’m confused.


Read the line I quoted, which essentially states, “It’s not a copy, just a watch that looks pretty much exactly like another, more famous watch.” 

DOUBLESPEAK


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

No. Ripoffs means identical copies. 
Homages take “strong cues”, I haven’t said that they are identical to other watches.

A copy is 100% the same. A homage is maybe 80%/90% the same.
Semantics. It doesn’t matter at the end of the day. Homage haters gonna hate.


----------



## MtnClymbr (Jan 31, 2013)

hooperman42 said:


> I agree with you. I will say this as I get older (62) things have changed. Over the years, I have had a Rolex 57 GMT made for Pan Am, a 67 Sub, a 1990 sub (new for $1,899 from AD, a two tone Thunderbird, a Stainless Thunderbird, a two tone white dial Daytona, threee two tone Datejusts and a few stainless ones to boot. I no longer have any - I would retire if I did for what I could get for them. And that does not count all the other Brietlings, Omegas, Panerai's, a new 1968 Brietling Cosmonaut new in box never worn with original price tag on the back. etc... But having said that, I today have ZERO issue wearing an Adventure. Just saying. Where what you like, when you like.  Live for the things that moth and rust will not destroy. Kevin


I appreciate this post so much. I love that a company like Steinhart exists. I LOVE the look and design of the Rolex Explorer, but it’s just not in the books affordability wise. Sure I could sell off all my lower level watches and dump it all into a Rolex, but I also love variety. I definitely think I’ll pick this Steinhart up. It seems like a solid watch that looks fantastic. I’m gonna wear the hell outta it and not pretend it’s anything it’s not.


----------



## MtnClymbr (Jan 31, 2013)

I am also looking forward to more real world pictures. I want to know how bright the steel is. All the pics so far seem to give it a darker look/ there’s conflicting images.


----------



## Russell44 (Mar 6, 2019)

MtnClymbr said:


> I am also looking forward to more real world pictures. I want to know how bright the steel is. All the pics so far seem to give it a darker look/ there’s conflicting images.


Now you've sparked up something in my otherwise slowish retired brain. I just wonder how many of the Rolex homage haters have actually seen a single genuine Rolex, let alone quite a few of them, because from memory every genuine Rolex, due to it's inherent quality and finish, seems to absolutely scream out from quite a distance "I am a Rolex". I've yet to see any Steinhart do that, and I'm very fond of Steinhart
Anyone here agree with me.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

MtnClymbr said:


> I am also looking forward to more real world pictures. I want to know how bright the steel is. All the pics so far seem to give it a darker look/ there’s conflicting images.


Agree! I have this one and I hope it looks like this!


----------



## MtnClymbr (Jan 31, 2013)

hooperman42 said:


> Agree! I have this one and I hope it looks like this!


Personally- I kinda want it to be brighter than that. I have a MM200 from Seiko that has that diashield coating on it. Makes it look too gunmetal-ish to me. I want something brighter to really contrast the black dial. Kinda like the SKX007 finish.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

MtnClymbr said:


> Personally- I kinda want it to be brighter than that. I have a MM200 from Seiko that has that diashield coating on it. Makes it look too gunmetal-ish to me. I want something brighter to really contrast the black dial. Kinda like the SKX007 finish.


Just saw this pic online of someone who just got one... was hoping would not have that logo applied but I like it.


----------



## MtnClymbr (Jan 31, 2013)

hooperman42 said:


> Just saw this pic online of someone who just got one... was hoping would not have that logo applied but I like it.
> View attachment 16580099


I want to see an outside picture in bright sunlight.


----------



## Pastorius (9 mo ago)

Hi all,
As soon as i saw this timepiece i ordered it.
I will get it tomorrow. I will post pictures when
i have it. It’s my third Steinhart. The two i already
have, works and looks very good. Both of the first
ones i have has ETA 2824-2 movements. This new one
has a Selitta SW200-1 movement which is a carboncopy
of the ETA-movement. Looking forward for to see
and use the new watch with the new movement.
So the watch is a homage and the movement is
a copy. What could go wrong? 😀

Best regards 
/P


----------



## MtnClymbr (Jan 31, 2013)

Pastorius said:


> Hi all,
> As soon as i saw this timepiece i ordered it.
> I will get it tomorrow. I will post pictures when
> i have it. It’s my third Steinhart. The two i already
> ...


I did some brief research on the Selitta SW200-1 movement. I’m not very knowledgeable on movements- saw that this movement is used in the Sinn 556I which is also a great watch though.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

MtnClymbr said:


> I want to see an outside picture in bright sunlight.


Not sure what you are seeking. This is plain 316 stainless steel. The brushed looks brushed and the polished looks polished. Perhaps you want polished center links. Do you have a Steinhart today in stainless? Unless it is one of the pilots designed to look more dull then it is what it is. Sunlight? Its just stainless. Its the same color as my other stainless watches I am sure. The Ball watches I have are of the Rolex type stainless and a tad brighter maybe. But it sounds like you really want something polished or at least polished links.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Pastorius said:


> Hi all,
> As soon as i saw this timepiece i ordered it.
> I will get it tomorrow. I will post pictures when
> i have it. It’s my third Steinhart. The two i already
> ...


The Selitta is part of the whole Swatch/Omega thing who owns ETA. I have both and cannot tell the difference on any. The movement is not a copy per say it is the exact same movement made by another company. But alas Steinhart still sells some ETA's so get that if it makes you feel better but keep in mind ETA is a whole family of movements. For me who the heck cares. I will say it is as accurate as any of my Rolex's I sold. They were some of the worst timekeepers but thats just me - or the watch.


----------



## MtnClymbr (Jan 31, 2013)

hooperman42 said:


> Not sure what you are seeking. This is plain 316 stainless steel. The brushed looks brushed and the polished looks polished. Perhaps you want polished center links. Do you have a Steinhart today in stainless? Unless it is one of the pilots designed to look more dull then it is what it is. Sunlight? Its just stainless. Its the same color as my other stainless watches I am sure. The Ball watches I have are of the Rolex type stainless and a tad brighter maybe. But it sounds like you really want something polished or at least polished links.


I guess I’m just not familiar with steel haha. So I looked into this, and it seems it’ll just have the same steel as my C63 Sealander GMT (which is great). I couldn’t find what steel my MM200 (spb077) uses. But again- it has that diashield coating on it which makes it look darker and I’m not a fan of.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

MtnClymbr said:


> I guess I’m just not familiar with steel haha. So I looked into this, and it seems it’ll just have the same steel as my C63 Sealander GMT (which is great). I couldn’t find what steel my MM200 (spb077) uses. But again- it has that diashield coating on it which makes it look darker and I’m not a fan of.


Ha! I hear ya. Most watches are 316L and some higher ends are 904L. 316L is what you will find on most Omegas, Brietling and yes Steinhart. They call this surgical grade steel. Higher lines and perhaps higher end Omega and Brietling use 904L which is more expensive and the highest quality. Ball uses both. My two Ball watches are 904L. It is one of those things that give a Rolex that Rolex quality feel. And so for the Ball watches. 









Which stainless steel type is the best for a watch bands? 304, 316L or 904L?


Technically, stainless steel is a steel alloy. Today we’ll discuss the most important alloys of stainless steel used in timepieces, watch case & watch bands production: 304, 316L & 904L. Type 316L stainless steel is the second common grade of steel for watch bands while 904L is the most...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll wait for the 1016 homage.


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

hooperman42 said:


> Ha! I hear ya. Most watches are 316L and some higher ends are 904L. 316L is what you will find on most Omegas, Brietling and yes Steinhart. They call this surgical grade steel. Higher lines and perhaps higher end Omega and Brietling use 904L which is more expensive and the highest quality. Ball uses both. My two Ball watches are 904L. It is one of those things that give a Rolex that Rolex quality feel. And so for the Ball watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Steinhart version of the this watch in 904L (Ocean 39 Premium 904L, actually wearing it today), and honestly I don't really notice the difference to their 316 watches. I am considering selling it to buy this one because I like the smoother look of the bezel or lack thereof.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Is it Sellita or ETA in this explo Steinhart ?


----------



## Pastorius (9 mo ago)

Hi all,
I didn’t get watch until today.
I was at the jewelerystore to resize it.
Looks and feels perfect 😀.
One picture so you can see it.
Perhaps not the best, i can post
more later on.
It’s the Selitta SW200-1 movement.
Independent company that used
to make ETA 2824-2 movements
before the Swatchgroup bought
ETA. Now ETA mostly supply
Swatch-owned brands.



Best Regards

/P


----------



## Patrick7813 (Mar 10, 2009)

I just received mine on Saturday (4/23, after 2 FedEx miss deliveries). It was worth the wait. I own many Steinharts but this is by far the best fitting and looking. I'm old, so my tired eyes need an uncluttered dial and this is it. Love the domed crystal and longer minute hand that just touches the chapter ring. Sellita or ETA makes no difference to me as long as the accuracy is there. So far about +5/day. No complaints.


----------



## Pastorius (9 mo ago)

Had the same problems with FedEx.
Never had it with DHL though.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

camaroz1985 said:


> I have the Steinhart version of the this watch in 904L (Ocean 39 Premium 904L, actually wearing it today), and honestly I don't really notice the difference to their 316 watches. I am considering selling it to buy this one because I like the smoother look of the bezel or lack thereof.


That's an idea..


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Patrick7813 said:


> I just received mine on Saturday (4/23, after 2 FedEx miss deliveries). It was worth the wait. I own many Steinharts but this is by far the best fitting and looking. I'm old, so my tired eyes need an uncluttered dial and this is it. Love the domed crystal and longer minute hand that just touches the chapter ring. Sellita or ETA makes no difference to me as long as the accuracy is there. So far about +5/day. No complaints.
> 
> View attachment 16589497


 Ordered mine today.


----------



## alackaff (Jul 29, 2019)

Mine came in today, first Steinhart purchase. So far so good. It is my smallest watch in diameter and it seems to be very comfortable.









I’ll upload more photos soon.

btw, this is my first post ever on WUS


----------



## alackaff (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the great photos alackaff. Looks a bit longer than your SKX. What's the lug to lug length on these?


----------



## alackaff (Jul 29, 2019)

I believe the measurement is 47mm. I have flat wrists and about 18cm/ 7.25ish” in diameter. Definitely no overhang and very little gap under the flat lugs.


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

this thing is nice. I understand that direct copies are obviously bad but it would be nice to wear a well-made piece to test whether you can live with it before dropping a few grands on the real thing


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck getting one at your AD. You will drop a few grand over retail if you want one now! In Utah OC Tanner holds a Rolex monopoly and I am so far down the food chain I have zero to F all chance!


frigaliment said:


> this thing is nice. I understand that direct copies are obviously bad but it would be nice to wear a well-made piece to test whether you can live with it before dropping a few grands on the real thing


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Arrived today. Very nice.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

bubba0951 said:


> Arrived today. Very nice.
> View attachment 16608009


Enabler Alert!!..Enabler Alert!!..😄😄


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Enabler Alert!!..Enabler Alert!!..😄😄


I gotta stop this. I need to get rid of some watches.


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday. I'm really impressed


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

"Pre-ordered" yesterday. Based on the website I was expecting it to come in July, but it shipped already. Guess I need to decide what other watches need to leave to make room.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

camaroz1985 said:


> "Pre-ordered" yesterday. Based on the website I was expecting it to come in July, but it shipped already. Guess I need to decide what other watches need to leave to make room.


Why not just get a larger watch box?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. I'm really impressed
> View attachment 16609669
> View attachment 16609670
> View attachment 16609671


Yet another enabler!!..


----------



## Steviep1968 (8 mo ago)

chas58 said:


> San Martin does the same thing as good (or better) for half the price (for what that is worth). Released about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not with a Selitta sw200 elabore


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

> Not with a Selitta sw200 elabore


Again (if anyone cares) you can get the San Martin with the SW200 movement (although that is ~$100 cheaper than the S).


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

Mine on erikas original



Would honestly find it hard to justify the Rolex 39mm


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

Thunder1 said:


> Why not just get a larger watch box?


I have done that several times. Now I must be responsible.


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

Put them on MKS nato. very comfortable and premium looking...









But here I'd like to ask the owners for a small favor. Can you check please if you can see under the right angle a small gap between the bezel and case? You can probably see it on this photo I posted here... I don't know if this is flaw or not... But it holds tightly and nothing is loose... only the gap a little bit surprised me... thank you


----------



## alackaff (Jul 29, 2019)

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Put them on MKS nato. very comfortable and premium looking...
> View attachment 16612733
> 
> 
> But here I'd like to ask the owners for a small favor. Can you check please if you can see under the right angle a small gap between the bezel and case? You can probably see it on this photo I posted here... I don't know if this is flaw or not... But it holds tightly and nothing is loose... only the gap a little bit surprised me... thank you


Mine looks exactly the same. The gap is more evident on the 3,9 sides as the bracelet seems to obscure it. I don’t think it will be problematic. Hopefully.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

alackaff said:


> Mine looks exactly the same. The gap is more evident on the 3,9 sides as the bracelet seems to obscure it. I don’t think it will be problematic. Hopefully.


Shouldn't be..looks like a deliberate part of the design, imo..


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

alackaff said:


> Mine looks exactly the same. The gap is more evident on the 3,9 sides as the bracelet seems to obscure it. I don’t think it will be problematic. Hopefully.





Thunder1 said:


> Shouldn't be..looks like a deliberate part of the design, imo..


Thank you guys. I asked local AD also and they told me the same as you. Every piece has it like that, so it's not a flaw but the design, obviously... 
It's better to enjoy their beauty, am I right?


----------



## alackaff (Jul 29, 2019)

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Thank you guys. I asked local AD also and they told me the same as you. Every piece has it like that, so it's not a flaw but the design, obviously...
> It's better to enjoy their beauty, am I right?
> View attachment 16613448


It really is a beauty. So comfortable too. I’m loving it.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Steviep1968 said:


> Not with a Selitta sw200 elabore


Will a San Martin with a Sellita SW200 do? I have one and it's very nice.
I do like these Steinharts with the more modern 3-6-9 markers. Very tempted!


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

jhdscript said:


> Is it Sellita or ETA in this explo Steinhart ?


ETE ELABORE AT LEAST THAT IS WHAT THE PAPERS SAY. COULD BE SELLITA BUT DO NOT PLAN TO POP THE BACK. BUTTO ME THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

MrDagon007 said:


> It is an homage, however far less attractive than the real thing. For roughly similar money, the Steinhart Military watches have lots more character.


Absolutely not. I have owned both. Meaning an Ocean Military and a Rolex Explorer in 36mm. Very very similar in look and feel.


----------



## BaraMynydd (8 mo ago)

Now a happy owner of an Adventure 39 (I've got two other Steinharts). Wondering if an Everest curved strap would fit, or are Everest only for Rolex?


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

BaraMynydd said:


> Now a happy owner of an Adventure 39 (I've got two other Steinharts). Wondering if an Everest curved strap would fit, or are Everest only for Rolex?


You have already bought homage like me. Wear what you like. It's like asking if you can wear a strap like a big pilot has from IWC on a Pilot watch. Of course. I happen to love the 20 to 17mm oyster however and it looks very clean.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 16573302


@Josie16 Your thoughts of the Steinhart, please.


----------



## BaraMynydd (8 mo ago)

hooperman42 said:


> You have already bought homage like me. Wear what you like. It's like asking if you can wear a strap like a big pilot has from IWC on a Pilot watch. Of course. I happen to love the 20 to 17mm oyster however and it looks very clean.


I just wanted to know if it would fit, I wasn't asking for permission...!


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

*e*


BaraMynydd said:


> I just wanted to know if it would fit, I wasn't asking for permission...!


Sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

It should fit since the lugs are normal sizes in my view


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

Side by side with the other "Explorer" style Steinhart. Definitely could see both in a collection, but I think I am going to let the Premium 904L go.


----------



## felonious (Jun 4, 2021)

chas58 said:


> Again (if anyone cares) you can get the San Martin with the SW200 movement (although that is ~$100 cheaper than the S).





PANICiii said:


> Homage... For me this is more like a copy and I don't understand why this is supported by watch enthousiasts. I guess watchmakers don't have copyrights/patents or whatever on their models? I don't know how it works and I would need to read more on this, but I never understood why it's legal to do that.


the case is nothing like a rolex. plus drilled lugs and domed xtal. the dial sans text is very similar tho


----------



## felonious (Jun 4, 2021)

Russell44 said:


> Bearing in mind that my daily watch is a Steinhart I personally I don't think the Adventure is value for money. Compared to an Ocean one 39, it is at duty free price 60 euros dearer, it has no date window and it is only rated to 10 atm against the 30 atm of the Ocean one.


no date window is part of the design


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

It's a thing. The new Tudor Ranger 39mm, in house movement, COSC, 70hr power reserve and no date for $4,150:









Or the Steinhart Adventure SW200 elabore, 42hr power reserve, no date for $415 (yes, an order of magnitude less):










FWIW, I like the Steinhart better, not commenting on build quality


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

On one of the Facebook pages someone did a side by side post of this and the 39 Rolex. The hands on the Rolex are too short and looks not thought out , starting to think i may need one of these. But there are a few in front of it.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

anyone have a side by side with a 42mm and the adventure I am worried it will be too small and have no where local to try one on.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

No one else has commented on the ghost date-wheel. That’s the only moan/niggle that’s stopping me. Otherwise, I really like it.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 17067240


Impressions of both?...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

husonfirst said:


> New Explorer homage just announced. This one has a domed crystal. The website pictures are a bit dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be interested in reading your idea of differences between homage and copy! From where I sit, that's no homage, straight out copy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> Impressions of both?...





Thunder1 said:


> Impressions of both?...


I really like them. Basically they are the same watch just different colors. They both are within a few seconds a day. I have several Steinharts and have had zero problems. 39-40mm is probably my sweet spot. I think they are great watches for not a lot of money. 👍


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

husonfirst said:


> I don't mind the shiny logo so much but it's the shiny "STEINHART" text at 12 o'clock that I could do without.


I have one of the Adventures and the shiny "STEINHART" blends perfectly with the shiny outline of the indices, numerals and hands. It looks much better in person than it does in the photos on a computer screen.


----------



## Harry in Warsaw (Feb 2, 2021)

Beechcreekgary said:


> the shiny "STEINHART" blends perfectly with the shiny outline of the indices, numerals and hands.


Looks superb when the light catches all of those!



bubba0951 said:


> They both are within a few seconds a day.


I think I won the calibre lottery with my Adventure: after 14 days on my wrist it's gained 9.5 seconds!


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

To the issue of homage vs copy, I am interested in this as I very much like the Explorer design but will never realistically be able to afford let alone actually obtain one lol. So on one hand this is a great value, a chance to own a style I really like, and a way to scratch an otherwise unscratchable itch.

On the other hand, I worry slightly that I will feel like it’s not “the real thing” and that I could’ve spent the money on a more original design, that it’s an imitation/poser essentially. Therefore I might not fall in love with it.

I’d appreciate your thoughts especially if you are/were in a similar spot.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

b1rdman973 said:


> To the issue of homage vs copy, I am interested in this as I very much like the Explorer design but will never realistically be able to afford let alone actually obtain one lol. So on one hand this is a great value, a chance to own a style I really like, and a way to scratch an otherwise unscratchable itch.
> 
> On the other hand, I worry slightly that I will feel like it’s not “the real thing” and that I could’ve spent the money on a more original design, that it’s an imitation/poser essentially. Therefore I might not fall in love with it.
> 
> I’d appreciate your thoughts especially if you are/were in a similar spot.


If you like it, buy it. I can’t remember the last time anyone ever made a comment about the watch I was wearing. Most people don’t pay attention to watches.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

b1rdman973 said:


> To the issue of homage vs copy, I am interested in this as I very much like the Explorer design but will never realistically be able to afford let alone actually obtain one lol. So on one hand this is a great value, a chance to own a style I really like, and a way to scratch an otherwise unscratchable itch.
> 
> On the other hand, I worry slightly that I will feel like it’s not “the real thing” and that I could’ve spent the money on a more original design, that it’s an imitation/poser essentially. Therefore I might not fall in love with it.
> 
> I’d appreciate your thoughts especially if you are/were in a similar spot.


The mere fact that you are doing the imitation/imposter thing should be a sign that just don't buy it. For the great many, including me, who cares? I don't give a toss what others think and if I liked the watch, it wouldn't even enter into my thinking. To you it's clearly an issue so just don't buy it, go buy something more 'original'. Job done.


----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

Well, as you say you will not be able to afford the “real one”, so what’s the problem ?
Steinhart is a small company with very polite people, I have had many mails with 2-3 people of the team and if one day I buy from steinhart, I would be happy to help nice people.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

KOB. said:


> It's a thing. The new Tudor Ranger 39mm, in house movement, COSC, 70hr power reserve and no date for $4,150:
> View attachment 16766088
> 
> 
> ...


Tudor s no date design drive me nuts. I feel like to have date complication should be a must for 4k watch

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

b1rdman973 said:


> To the issue of homage vs copy, I am interested in this as I very much like the Explorer design but will never realistically be able to afford let alone actually obtain one lol. So on one hand this is a great value, a chance to own a style I really like, and a way to scratch an otherwise unscratchable itch.
> 
> On the other hand, I worry slightly that I will feel like it’s not “the real thing” and that I could’ve spent the money on a more original design, that it’s an imitation/poser essentially. Therefore I might not fall in love with it.
> 
> I’d appreciate your thoughts especially if you are/were in a similar spot.


I do not think it matters as far as you like it. A lot of us have different reasons to go for different options. Myself will not spend more than 5k on a watch because I have kids to go to school and mortgage. Do not like what other people think get into your mind.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Thank you all, I definitely feel like the constant homage vs copy debate here and on YouTube etc. had influenced me. I do like the watch, just have to decide if it’s this one or a whole bunch of others I’m currently interested in that I’ll end up buying ha!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

b1rdman973 said:


> Thank you all, I definitely feel like the constant homage vs copy debate here and on YouTube etc. had influenced me. I do like the watch, just have to decide if it’s this one or a whole bunch of others I’m currently interested in that I’ll end up buying ha!


You know, the bottom line is that you should buy & wear what suits your taste/budget in wrist wear..frankly, I was initially drawn to the Steiny brand because of my appreciation for the looks of the 'other' brand..and now?...well, I own almost 2 dozen Steinys at this point..and, some of them I've picked up *after* I shelled out for an Explorer II Polar!!..they are well made and represent tremendous value for the $ spent...and they have excellent CS, as well..

Believe it or not, many owners of the 'other' brand are also Steiny owners!!!


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> You know, the bottom line is that you should buy & wear what suits your taste/budget in wrist wear..frankly, I was initially drawn to the Steiny brand because of my appreciation for the looks of the 'other' brand..and now?...well, I own almost 2 dozen Steinys at this point..and, some of them I've picked up *after* I shelled out for an Explorer II Polar!!..they are well made and represent tremendous value for the $ spent...and they have excellent CS, as well..
> 
> Believe it or not, many owners of the 'other' brand are also Steiny owners!!!
> View attachment 17101774


I own several Rolex, Tudor, Omega and Oris as well as Steinhart. Wear what you like. No one cares what you wear. That is why we are here on WUS because no one else wants to talk to us about watches! Ha!


----------



## davidteerxa (7 mo ago)

chas58 said:


> Good point. I bought a "Smiths" because I didn't want a homage copy. But I got the thing, and realized someone just bought the Smiths name and then started selling homage watches from Asia under that name. Doesn't seem any better to me than buying a Steinhart. The Smiths was made in Asia, has the same basic quality as any well built asian watch, generic rolex oyster style case/dial/hands (just like all the other Asian built "homage" watches). I sent it back.


That is why I never bought a Smiths. A Chinese made watch with a knock-off Japanese movement (and not a very lovely movement) with the words Smith printed on the dial. It is not really a Smith's, not sure why so many people are lining up to buy it.


----------



## davidteerxa (7 mo ago)

Thunder1 said:


> You know, the bottom line is that you should buy & wear what suits your taste/budget in wrist wear..frankly, I was initially drawn to the Steiny brand because of my appreciation for the looks of the 'other' brand..and now?...well, I own almost 2 dozen Steinys at this point..and, some of them I've picked up *after* I shelled out for an Explorer II Polar!!..they are well made and represent tremendous value for the $ spent...and they have excellent CS, as well..
> 
> Believe it or not, many owners of the 'other' brand are also Steiny owners!!!
> View attachment 17101774


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner. The Rolex Explorer is the only Rolex I like, but I know I will probably never be able to afford one. I still want a 3,6,9 watch. The Steinhart is perfect for me, it has excellent finishing and a high quality Swiss movement for under $600. It is a no brainer for me.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

davidteerxa said:


> Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner. The Rolex Explorer is the only Rolex I like, but I know I will probably never be able to afford one. I still want a 3,6,9 watch. The Steinhart is perfect for me, it has excellent finishing and a high quality Swiss movement for under $600. It is a no brainer for me.


----------

